# Britt Hagedorn morgen letzte Sendung doch im Winter gibt es eine neue Show



## Claudia (11 Juli 2013)

* “Das große Backen” mit Britt Hagedorn im Winter in SAT.1*

*Morgen feiert Britt Hagedorn ihre letzte Sendung von “Britt” in einem zweistündigen Special ab 13 Uhr. Doch ab Winter bekommt sie eine neue Show.
*In “Das große Backen” müssen zehn Hobbybäcker Moderatorin Britt Hagedorn und einer Jury beweisen, was in Sachen Rühren, Quirlen und Dekorieren in ihnen steckt. Neben dem Titel “Deutschlands bester Hobbybäcker” erwartet den Gewinner ein einzigartiger Preis: Seine besten Kreationen und Lieblingsrezepte werden in einem eigenen Backbuch veröffentlicht.
Vier Wochen lang müssen die Kandidaten in jeder Folge vier von der Jury gestellte Aufgaben erfüllen. Vom Backen bekannter Kuchenklassiker über das Improvisieren mit vorgegebenen Zutaten bis hin zum kreativen Dekorieren von Torten und Cupcakes – in “Das große Backen” stellen die Kandidaten ihr gesamtes Können unter Beweis.
Die Jury entscheidet am Ende jeder Folge, wer die Herausforderungen am besten gemeistert hat und welche Kandidaten zuhause weiter backen müssen.
“Das große Backen” basiert auf der englischen Backshow “The Great British Bake Off”, das seit 2010 sehr erfolgreich auf BBC2 läuft und beim Finale der dritten Staffel in der Spitze sogar 7,2 Millionen Zuschauer vor dem Fernseher fesselte. Auch in Schweden war die Show ein Straßenfeger: Mit 22,6 Prozent lag das Format deutlich über dem Slot-Senderschnitt.
_SAT.1 zeigt “Das große Backen” im Winter 2013/2014. 
_


_Quelle: Starsontv
_


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2013)

Wieder eine Show die die Welt nicht braucht


----------



## Rumpelmucke (12 Juli 2013)

Gegenvorschlag: Britt springt jeden Tag aus einer von den Kandidaten gebackene Torte und trägt dabei Klamotten aus Biscuit. Der Kandidat darf jeden Tag ein Stück davon abbeissen. Wenn er es schafft, die Klamotten bis zum Wochenende komplett wegzuessen, dann gewinnt er den ersten Preis...


----------



## sluderjan (12 Juli 2013)

Sagt uns, Ihr einfallslosen und seit Kulenkampff in Moderatorensuche ergrauten Fernsehbosse, welche europäische Sendung Zuschauerquote schafft, und wir deutschen Zuschauer schalten Euren, auch den dämlichsten Nachbrenner ein - ganz gleich, welcher Mist da auch immer geschaffen wird! Wir sind so genügsam geworden, dass wir selbst Frau Hagedorn in Vollverkleidung als angebliche Konditorin mit hausfraulichem Backofen-Wissen ertragen werden. Wenn sie sich wie weiland Ingrid Steeger 'nen Schlitz ins Kleid machen und ein wenig Ironie fürs Fernsehüberleben backen würde, wäre das ehrlicher als der Verzicht auf einen durch und durch humorvollen, aber echten Konditor! :thumbup:


----------

